# Logiciels > Autres Logiciels > Audio >  "Transfrer" itunes d'un PC  un autre ?

## byloute

Bonjour,

Je souhaite transfrer mes podcast/application/musique se trouvant sur un PC vers un autre.
Savez vous quels sont les fichiers  sauvegarder ?

Merci  tous...

----------

